# What do you use your Slinghshot for?



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi all,

i was just wondering how many people use them for hunting or just target shooting or modification, as most slingshots on the market are made for hunting, or do you just use your for fun?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I use my slingshot mostly for target practice. Also, some general destruction of small objects.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I target shoot about 99% of the time and go hunting every great once in a while just to get outside and enjoy it. I also take my slingshot with me when I go for walks and shoot at odd objects like soda cans. Of course you can't shoot at everything because you have to be aware what the ball might hit that you don't want it to.


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

i use mine for target-shooting and not for hunting. in germany its illegal though.

but maybe one day i have to kill a zombie...


----------



## Sarge (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey Frodo, remember now that you have to hit those zombies in the head or it does no good.

I was absent from slingshot shooting for about 50 years and just now got back into it. I like target shooting and plan on hunting again when I get good enough.


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

year i know but if i want to kill a zombie then i will use jörg's zombie-killer-slingshot


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

Target shooting. JT


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I jist target shoot but it is so cold out and i dont have stop to shoot inside that i jist look at them right now.


----------



## statikpunk (Dec 24, 2009)

mostly just plinking and having a good time, but should a tasty little critter present itself, it better be on its guard!


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

Mmmmmm dove lol


----------



## statikpunk (Dec 24, 2009)

p4v_singh said:


> Mmmmmm dove lol


hey hey~! dont knock till you have tried it!


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

lol im a veggie i














only







and no







lol


----------



## statikpunk (Dec 24, 2009)

p4v_singh said:


> lol im a veggie i
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh well not everybody is perfect







at least your hobby priorities are in order


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

lol


----------



## TRUGREEN (Dec 19, 2009)

I use my for target shooting.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

You guys are just too funny!


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

Most of his ost are soo funny lol it just had to be my turn lol


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

hunting all the way for me!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm a Target Shooter. I used to hunt with my Slingshot when I was younger but I got old and soft and now only kill paper or other non live targets. I have the opportunity tomorrow to do some shooting. This will be the first time I've shot in around a month and a half. Looking forward to it. The Catch box is ready, the Slingshot is rigged with fresh bands, ammo is picked and packed, targets are marked-ready to shoot! I'll let you guys know how I did. Hope I hit the catchbox!







Flatband


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Flying Rat exterminator.


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

where do you kill that much pigeons?


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Frodo said:


> where do you kill that much pigeons?


Our neiborhood was overrun with pidgens. They were ruining the paint on peoples homes where they nest in the eves. Some of the homes that have been forclosed on had become santuarys for them. The problem is not as bad as it was.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

My catty use is pretty much identical to Statikpunk's. I am rarely without one when I am off work as it rides in my front pocket. 99+% of my shooting is at inanimate objects, soda cans being my favorite with bottle lids being my second. I have killed my share of rabbits, squirrels, various birds (never songbirds), and a few other assorted beasts over the years but to be honest I don't feel the urge to hunt much anymore. I don't have anything against hunting and when the odd rabbit presents itself up for sacrifice it's going in the pot. To me, my slingshot means slipping it in my pocket, taking up my fishing rod and dog, and going for a walk just to see what I can see, find, shoot, and while away time in the Natural Environment without bothering anyone and without anyone bothering me.


----------



## faca (Dec 24, 2009)

p4v_singh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> i was just wondering how many people use them for hunting or just target shooting or modification, as most slingshots on the market are made for hunting, or do you just use your for fun?


coke cans picking..........a lot of fun
No good enough shooter for hunting ;-)


----------



## Don (Dec 31, 2009)

Wingshooter said:


> Flying Rat exterminator.


Are those pigeons edable? If so are they worth the effort?


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

There are very few things in this world that you cannot eat. Tilapia is a fish sold over the counter that can live in water that you cannot drink. City pigeons are considered ferel. They carry a lot of parasites and eat garbage. If you let them they will take over and cause a big mess. I do population control.


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Wingshooter said:


> I do population control.


i think thats very laudable.

everybody should kill a bunch of those nasty rats!


----------



## Scary (Jan 2, 2010)

I wouldn't suggest eating the city winged rats, but when we get them out in the country here, they are mighty fine eating! Think of dove, but a little richer.Scary


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

another dove lover lol


----------



## tulius (Jan 4, 2010)

Don said:


> Are those pigeons edable? If so are they worth the effort?


The breast of a pigeon is very delicate meat and just sautéd in some hot butter they are delicous. And it doesn't matter if the pigeon lived in the city or not the meat is good anyway. I don't care for plucking and trimming the whole birdie but cut off the breast flesh only and leave the rest for the scavengers to feed on.

But what interests me is has anyone eaten a crows meat?


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

I once ate a camp robber(don't know it by another name) on one of my survival trips.


----------



## Scary (Jan 2, 2010)

[/quote]

The breast of a pigeon is very delicate meat and just sautéd in some hot butter they are delicous. And it doesn't matter if the pigeon lived in the city or not the meat is good anyway. I don't care for plucking and trimming the whole birdie but cut off the breast flesh only and leave the rest for the scavengers to feed on.

But what interests me is has anyone eaten a crows meat?
[/quote]

Not to start an argument, but, If you plan on eating city pigeons, you should check out the National Wildlife Health Center site as well as others regarding pigeon as a food. The city birds are notorious for containing extremely high levels of lead and other heavy metals, as well as having unusual tumors and growths. While the tumors are harmless to eat, not really appetizing though, the main thing to be cautious of is the fact that since they feed on so much human waste, they carry a VERY wide variety of diseases, with some areas having more than half the population testing positive for Chlamydia. Also remember that alot of places still poison pigeons to keep their population in check and Cooking does not destroy the toxins. I'm not even getting into the fungal illnesses that have been documented being transmitted to humans. To be safe, stick with the few you might find in the rural areas, or the ones you can purchase from breeders. Take care. Scary


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I use mine for rabbits and game birds, and do a bit of ratting with it, cheers jeff


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Go get 'em Chief Shot In The Foot!


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

We are over run with squirrel's on the farm, they are doing a lot of damage to the trees. So they are enemy number 1. We also have a good few rabbits as well. This was neck shot with a 9mm bb, using a set of fishes flatbands.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Are you sure it is the squirrel’s that are damaging the trees. I thought that I had squirrels damaging my trees also until I was up one night, turned on the lights and saw a porcupine. I caught him and the damage stopped. I have a lot of squirrels and can’t say they do any damage. Of course they are good eating though. Tex


----------



## longshot (Jan 14, 2010)

I use mine for target shooting, my wife and I have a cowbell set up outside. I also use it against the raccoon and opossum invaders. I live waaaaayy out in the mountains, and they come up onto my porch and steal the cat's food. They have no fear of myself or any other person. This bothered me especially wit my small children and the thought of rabies. I said they have no fear well that is no longer true.







I would rather just blast them out right with the shotgun but with the cats and my workshop nearby that is not possible. For now I hit them and they run off, but if I drop one I won't miss it.

I am hoping to hunt small game with it next year, rabbit mainly.

Oh I also use it at work occassional to annoy my coworkers. We are stuck in our shop in the winter and things often devolve into rag or snowball fights. Having the slingshot and some small paper towel balls rolled in a layer of alluminum foil is a nice slightly painful deterent for a would be attacker...or just to attack.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Are you sure it is the squirrel's that are damaging the trees. I thought that I had squirrels damaging my trees also until I was up one night, turned on the lights and saw a porcupine. I caught him and the damage stopped. I have a lot of squirrels and can't say they do any damage. Of course they are good eating though. Tex


Yes its definitely the squirrels we have a very large isolated population on the farm, and they are the only animal we have in the UK that strip bark in the upper branches. I am working in the woods all year round and have seen them at it.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Are you sure it is the squirrel's that are damaging the trees. I thought that I had squirrels damaging my trees also until I was up one night, turned on the lights and saw a porcupine. I caught him and the damage stopped. I have a lot of squirrels and can't say they do any damage. Of course they are good eating though. Tex


Your right about them being good eating, on their own or with rabbit and pheasant in a pie.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

dragonmaster said:


> I jist target shoot but it is so cold out and i dont have stop to shoot inside that i jist look at them right now.


Make a target inside. Thats what I did.


----------



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

Target shooting only, so far, and currently only conceptually as I haven't any slingshot just now. I'm intrigued by the thought of hunting diverse small game with a slingshot, though I should need a great deal more practice.


----------



## Longbow (Jan 1, 2010)

I use mine for hunting and planking. Squirrels got in an attic of a friends neighbors house and chewed through an electric wire. It caused a small fire but had the potential to
be a lot worse. I've Killed a few around my house ( a few with a pellet gun ) and they require a head shot.
Also the neighbor across the street set me up a target so I set just inside my grange and do a lot of target practice.
Longbow


----------



## Longbow (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi all.
This morning I shot a crow from About 30 yds. away using 1 cm. nails I cut up.
He went down right now and i had 2 more shots as the others squawked and
flew around. I missed them but was satisfied with the one I got.

Longbow


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Longbow said:


> Hi all.
> This morning I shot a crow from About 30 yds. away using 1 cm. nails I cut up.
> He went down right now and i had 2 more shots as the others squawked and
> flew around. I missed them but was satisfied with the one I got.
> ...


Your better off shooting them with steel balls or marbles, cos sometimes nails will go straight through, and dont give a clean kill, but that was a good shot from 30 yards keep it up, jeff


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

Target shooting and when I'm not paying attention with the over-the-tops, almost knocking myself out.


----------



## Thwupp-p-p (Jan 17, 2010)

njenkins said:


> Target shooting and when I'm not paying attention with the over-the-tops, almost knocking myself out.












..._Here_, just easy target shooting in the garage & back yard for fun.


----------

